# 95 maxima power locks



## youngiceburg (Mar 3, 2005)

what would cause the power locks on my 95 maxima not to lock?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is it every one of the locks or just certain ones?

Any recent modifications where you had to remove the switches?


----------



## youngiceburg (Mar 3, 2005)

its all my locks


----------



## youngiceburg (Mar 3, 2005)

i just had my 5 speed rebuilt,& new clutch installed, would the fact that my battery was dead all winter have anything to do with it?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

have u checked the battery of the remote. the battery shouldnt have anything to do with it.. if it can start up it sure can supply enough power to open or close the locks..plus im not sure but i think there might be a fuse for them.. id check all of them if i were u.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I would think it's the fuse...anything else not working?

...and nothing else was done for the car at all?


----------



## aprentice (Mar 6, 2005)

i dont want to create a new thread for this so i'll post it here.

When you unlock a maxima (95 perferably) with a key or unlock button on remote, are all the doors suppose to open or just the driver side door. Thats the only door that opens for me with a key or remote, but if i push the unlock button inside the car, all doors open. Of course when i push lock on the remote, all doors lock. Is this normal?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Usually if you turn the keylock once with the key, only that door will unlock. Turning the keylock a second consecutive time will unlock all doors.


----------



## Emery (May 10, 2006)

what if only one lock doesn't work? It slowly got worse, and now the passenger door won't lock when I hit the power lock switch. It power unlocks just fine though.

Is there something that just needs oiling, or do I have to replace a part?

Thanks.


----------



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

do they lock then open back up? my car was doing this and my key wasnt turned back all the way and had to forcibly turn it back, but key would come out when it wasnt all the way back so i had no clue


----------

